# Yashicamat - 44



## jstuedle (Jul 2, 2007)

I found a old y-mat 44 at a antique sale for little money. I picked it up thinking it used 120 film. Duh - brain fart! Obviously it uses 127. I have looked on line and found several sources that cut and repackage film for it at about $12 to $16 a roll for B&W, and up to $25 a roll to develop them. Is there an easy way to do this ourselves? If not I am happy to add it to my collection of shelf sitters, but I'd like to shoot it if I can at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 2, 2007)

Freestyle has 127 iso 100 b&w $4 a roll and IR $10, J&C had macocolor 200 C-41 but they are out bussness now.

just checked http://www.frugalphotographer.com/ has c-41 $7 a roll


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 2, 2007)

If you can get hold of a well stored roll of 46mm film it is the right width.  I have two rolls and only one appears to be even half usable.  Jeff gave me some paper and spools so it works pretty well.  The camera you have works really well.  I wish they had kept making the film for it.

There is also a cutter on ebay now and then to cut 120 down to 46mm so you can roll you own.  The yashica yoiu have does not require numbers on the paper so you can make your own no sweat.  I cut down a 120 paper often to make a roll of 127 papers.  Then roll up the 46 mm to make a roll of film.

I think I will buy a cutter for the 46mm to make black and white the color I have is pretty sucko.   as for development, eckard's one hour lab near me can develop the negs and I scan them.  If you ask a one hour lab they might now how most of them have the cartrige to do it just don't know they do.


----------



## jstuedle (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I am looking forward to playing with it. If I set my darkroom back up, is there film spools still available. Duh.... epay has everything. <LOL> I'm trying to remember if the old 23C or Durst M600 I have still have the neg. carriers for 4X4. The Mat - 44 is 4X4, right?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes 4x4 If you are going to go black and white with it, I would but the film cutter and chop down 120 it would be less expensive in the long run. I have been shooting the color 46mm but most likely will go that route soon.

You can probably get two rolls of 9 or 10 from a single 120 roll.


----------



## -spam- (Jul 23, 2007)

I know this thread is a few weeks old, but ive got a yashica 44 as well and i have found a few places that sell 127 film.

http://www.retrophotographic.com/shop/126/index.htm

http://www.digitaltruth.com/store/cart/127-Roll-Film-p-1-c-58.html

Havnt bought any yet so i cant give any first hand stories of dealing with these guys. Dont think they have been mentioned yet.


----------

